
'Functioning' React app by describing requirements to GPT-3 - scaraffe
https://twitter.com/sharifshameem/status/1284095222939451393
======
polyanos
Really am interested in how complex these "GPT-3 generated" apps can be, but
I'm afraid it will stay nothing more than a (cool) gimmick until we can
actually fine-tune the model. And even then I still have my doubts.

Nevertheless its a cool demo, of what maybe will be possible in a
single/multiple year(s) from now.

------
sawaruna
Previously by the author
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23821411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23821411)

